# Japanese Comedians Beat Up Female Korean Martial Artist



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Japanese Comedians Beat Up Female Korean Martial Artist
> 
> New America Media, News Report, Peter Schurmann, Posted: Aug 11, 2011
> 
> ...







So... these guys are comedians and this is a comedy show. I watched the whole thing looking for the funny part. I didn't get it. 

These guys obviously have some training, just not enough to get in the ring with a man?

Is this funny in Japan? Maybe someone more enlightened can explain it to me?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You don't know much about Japanese culture do you lol :laugh:

at least you are looking for help :thumbsup:

Explains now, your uneducated discussions about their society!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> You don't know much about Japanese culture do you lol :laugh:
> 
> at least you are looking for help :thumbsup:
> 
> Explains now, your uneducated discussions about their society!


So explain it to me bobby. What's funny about 3 men beating up a woman?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> So explain it to me bobby. What's funny about 3 men beating up a woman?


oh oldfan you dont understand in japan and germany violence against weaker and outnumbered people is entertainment


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This proves that Women's MMA is literally a joke.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This proves that Women's MMA is literally a joke.


while i agree with that for the most part, the dudes who vsed her had martial arts training and were apparently pretty good at it


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh oldfan you dont understand in japan and germany violence against weaker and outnumbered people is entertainment


No comment*










*due to copious amounts of lolz


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> You don't know much about Japanese culture do you lol :laugh:
> 
> at least you are looking for help :thumbsup:
> 
> Explains now, your uneducated discussions about their society!


Dude, I think everyone understands that most cultures and nations have different tastes in humour. But here we have 3 japanese men with martial arts backgorunds fighting a female. Those knees being thrown by the dudes are freaking harsh man. Its not even a gentle spar. The dudes are going at least 80-90%! 

What I don't understand is with the political difficulties currently happening betwwen the 2 nations, why was this allowed to go ahead? National pride? Patriotism?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> These guys obviously have some training,


Definitely not only some. Judging by their movements that must be several years of training, possibly experience in competition. That kind of movement and composure during a fight I'm usually beginning to see at guys with 4-5 and more years of 2-3x training/week. I guess they've been in martial arts from childhood/adolescence on at least as a hobby. And they were probably 20-40lbs heavier than her.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Dude, I think everyone understands that most cultures and nations have different tastes in humour. But here we have 3 japanese men with martial arts backgorunds fighting a female. Those knees being thrown by the dudes are freaking harsh man. Its not even a gentle spar. The dudes are going at least 80-90%!
> 
> *What I don't understand is with the political difficulties currently happening betwwen the 2 nations, why was this allowed to go ahead? National pride? Patriotism?*


Why in the world should I respond to you if you follow your post with this idotic qurestion?

you seriously don't know why that is?? Ever heard about the Japanese Empire lol

Read about the two Nations and you might understand their society too and this little vid in the opening post.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Japan is stupid.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Japan is stupid.


care to illustrate?

don't waste your time Inter lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> care to illustrate?
> 
> don't waste your time Inter lol


Don't waste my time? Who are you anyways, you come around here with your stupid ass mentality like if anyone actually cares what you have to say. 

"Holy **** Bobby ******* Cooper is right! let me go grab my sharpest pitch fork and protest against everything because the world is corrupted! AHHHHHHHH! Death to America!"

Get real bro.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why in the world should I respond to you if you follow your post with this idotic qurestion?
> 
> you seriously don't know why that is?? Ever heard about the Japanese Empire lol
> 
> Read about the two Nations and you might understand their society too and this little vid in the opening post.


You haven't made any sense or said anything constructive at all. You never do. When ever somebody asks a valid question, you always use the "You're such an idiot, I wont even bother" line. I want you to explain how it is ever justified to do what we see in the video. Just outline it for us. Don't call us idiots. You're the Asia expert. It should be trivial for you to say something constructive.

I found the video shocking.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

lol^^ thats why I said Inter, don't bother^^ just don't bother lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You haven't made any sense or said anything constructive at all. You never do. When ever somebody asks a valid question, you always use the "You're such an idiot, I wont even bother" line. I want you to explain how it is ever justified to do what we see in the video. Just outline it for us. Don't call us idiots. You're the Asia expert. It should be trivial for you to say something constructive.
> 
> *I found the video shocking.*


LOL  I could tell you why that is^^ but I would be infracted for it.. so


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL  I could tell you why that is^^ but I would be infracted for it.. so


No dude... I found the video shocking because.... wait for it... it *IS* fecking shocking. Thats why. There is nothing you can say that'll make me go, "Oh, really? Thats fine then."

IT. IS. SHOCKING.:thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

People like you Sojo don't know much about their culture because you do not invest time to learn about it. Also we just overlook this part of the World in school in every single Western country..

so I don't blame ya dude lol

just try to get some knowledge about these people please, at least try and drop that British mentality..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> People like you Sojo don't know much about their culture because you do not invest time to learn about it. Also we just overlook this part of the World in school in every single Western country..
> 
> so I don't blame ya dude lol
> 
> just try to get some knowledge about these people please, at least try and drop that British mentality..


Typical Cooper nonsense once again. No explanation. No clarity. Just diversion and insults. A women gets beaten up by 3 dudes and you say its ok. We ask why, and you come back with absolutely nothing of substance.

How many Asian friends do you have Bob? I am *very* close with several Japanese families. Do you know I have made them laugh reading some of your posts? Interesting that, isn't it? I can not wait to show them this thread. They will be disgusted with your "opinion".

:laugh:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Typical Cooper nonsense once again. No explanation. No clarity. Just diversion and insults. A women gets beaten up by 3 dudes and you say its ok. We ask why, and you come back with absolutely nothing of substance.
> 
> How many Asian friends do you have Bob? I am *very* close with several Japanese families. Do you know I have made them laugh reading some of your posts? Interesting that, isn't it? I can not wait to show them this thread. They will be disgusted with your "opinion".
> 
> :laugh:


Haha, we don't know why its "funny" or "acceptable" but when we ask for an explanation as to why it is, the answer is "BECAUSE YOUR DUMB YOUR SCHOOLS ARE CORRUPTED, IDIOTS!"

At least be reasonable in your debates Bobby.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Typical Cooper nonsense once again. No explanation. No clarity. Just diversion and insults. A women gets beaten up by 3 dudes and you say its ok. We ask why, and you come back with absolutely nothing of substance.
> 
> How many Asian friends do you have Bob? I am *very* close with several Japanese families. Do you know I have made them laugh reading some of your posts? Interesting that, isn't it? I can not wait to show them this thread. They will be disgusted with your "opinion".
> 
> :laugh:


Oh you will love this one Sojo 

I'm a member in a Forum about Japan too^^ and these people tell me the exact same thing as you do :thumb02:

you know what I do? I laugh back haha 



Intermission said:


> Haha, we don't know why its "funny" or "acceptable" but when we ask for an explanation as to why it is, the answer is "BECAUSE YOUR DUMB YOUR SCHOOLS ARE CORRUPTED, IDIOTS!"
> 
> At least be reasonable in your debates Bobby.


I stopped doing that a long time ago 

I'm not here to educate the masses Inter lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I stopped doing that a long time ago
> 
> I'm not here to educate the masses Inter lol


Thats not what your here to do? Then stop trying.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh you will love this one Sojo
> 
> I'm a member in a Forum about Japan too^^ and these people tell me the exact same thing as you do :thumb02:
> 
> you know what I do? I laugh back haha


So yo are actually admitting that even Japanese people disagree with your warped view of their own politics and foreign policy?

And you laugh at them?

Dude. Its over. You aint funny. Baiting you is no longer amusing me. Your comments are relentless. They are ruining this place. I'm having a break.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> So yo are actually admitting that even Japanese people disagree with your warped view of their own politics and foreign policy?
> 
> And you laugh at them?
> 
> Dude. Its over. You aint funny. Baiting you is no longer amusing me. Your comments are relentless. They are ruining this place. I'm having a break.


No Western people do of course lol  Japanese lol you are pretty pathetic^^

I laugh at them yes, because I know better obviously!


ohh Sojo lost the fun  well I know why hahahaa I don't engange with you anymore must feel pretty sad mhh 

from now on I will just love at your comments and adapt your own who cares mentality^^


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No Western people do of course lol  Japanese lol you are pretty pathetic^^
> 
> I laugh at them yes, because I know better obviously!
> 
> ...


I honestly have no clue as to what any of this means.:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, Japanese are by no means pathetic. This is just all a cultural thing that to them is acceptable. That is what happens.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, Japanese are by no means pathetic. This is just all a cultural thing that to them is acceptable. That is what happens.


kantolein lol

I told ya before, What the Japanese do isn't strange at all.. what we do is!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> kantolein lol
> 
> I told ya before, What the Japanese do isn't strange at all.. what we do is!


I'll ask AGAIN. How many Japanese people do you know?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'll ask AGAIN. How many Japanese people do you know?


more then you ever will Sir


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, Japanese are by no means pathetic. This is just all a cultural thing that to them is acceptable. That is what happens.


do you know what else is culturally acceptable in parts of the middle east, hitting women making them wear giant cloaks covering everything but there eyes, killing people who get married or have sex too young,stoning people to death so i guess its ok if its in the culture no matter what it is


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> more then you ever will Sir


is that an accomplishment?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> is that an accomplishment?


it's like visiting Heaven on Earth!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> it's like visiting Heaven on Earth!


really i've met japanese people, lots of them, there usually taking photographs working at sushi bars or being quiet in the corner, but if thats heaven for ya


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> really i've met japanese people, lots of them, there usually taking photographs working at sushi bars or being quiet in the corner, but if thats heaven for ya


lol^^ that you are unable to communicate with these people doesn't suprise me Owns.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol^^ that you are unable to communicate with these people doesn't suprise me Owns.


konnichiwa ohayo gozaimasu i know some japanese because i was forced to learn that useless language, there too scared to speak in my paradise that i live in, only the ones that embrace the gold coast are the happy cool ones


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> more then you ever will Sir


I'm am 100% convinced that this is complete bullshit. If you had Japanese friends, they would be disgusted with your point of view.

A vast collection of Japanese porn does not equate to "knowing Japanese people"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I'm am 100% convinced that this is complete bullshit. If you had Japanese friends, they would be disgusted with your point of view.
> 
> A vast collection of Japanese porn does not equate to "knowing Japanese people"


its hentai anime soojooko dont hate


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*You're looking for a debate in all the wrong ways here Bobby. Insiting won't be tolerated here. That's your warning.*


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'm am 100% convinced that this is complete bullshit. If you had Japanese friends, they would be disgusted with your point of view.
> 
> A vast collection of Japanese porn does not equate to "knowing Japanese people"


It's pure Love between us and the lovely Koreans  but thanks for your concers^^


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Why in the world should I respond to you if you follow your post with this idotic qurestion?
> 
> you seriously don't know why that is?? Ever heard about the Japanese Empire lol
> 
> Read about the two Nations and you might understand their society too and this little vid in the opening post.


Bobby, you're not even serious anymore are you? It was only a month or so ago you were posting a thread about how shit your life was and a few people, included me, chatted to you about it, was understanding and tried to help. This is how you repay people? Droning on about Asian people and their culture? Its like your personality has changed!

My question was why was this allowed to go ahead? 3 dudes beating up a girl. And your answer was the Japanese Empire? Emperor Taishō would be rolling in his grave!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Bobby, you're not even serious anymore are you? It was only a month or so ago you were posting a thread about how shit your life was and a few people, included me, chatted to you about it, was understanding and tried to help. This is how you repay people? Droning on about Asian people and their culture? Its like your personality has changed!
> 
> My question was why was this allowed to go ahead? 3 dudes beating up a girl. And your answer was the Japanese Empire? Emperor Taishō would be rolling in his grave!


lol No my answer with the Empire was obviously directed to the relationship between both countries :confused05:

but yea, see thats the reason why I changed right there!! lol


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe if the video was of 3 British dudes beating the shit out of a petit German women? I suppose that can be excused, due to the history between the two countries? Because Coopers argument sure sounds like it.

Nice rep bar Bob. It suits you.:laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Maybe if the video was of 3 British dudes beating the shit out of a petit German women? I suppose that can be excused, due to the history between the two countries? Because Coopers argument sure sounds like it.
> 
> Nice rep bar Bob. It suits you.:laugh:


we won soojooko... we won the rep is dead


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all leave Bobby alone. he was about to point out the funny part and explain it to me.

I hope you damn occidentals haven't scared him away


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Y'all leave Bobby alone. he was about to point out the funny part and explain it to me.
> 
> I hope you damn occidentals haven't scared him away


im sorry oldie i scare everyone away


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im sorry oldie i scare everyone away


Not me brah. I'm British, with a dash of Greek genetics. My family is like a bunch of trolls. And I'm seriously not joking. By comparison, even the maddest bondi beach waster troll Australians are timid.

Many Greek males would defiantly find the video funny. Coincidently, many Greek males are backwards women hating cavemen. No comment regards any Japanese people that might find this funny. Ive never met one that's such a c*unt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Not me brah. I'm British, with a dash of Greek genetics. My family is like a bunch of trolls. And I'm seriously not joking. By comparison, even the maddest bondi beach waster troll Australians are timid.
> 
> Many Greek males would defiantly find the video funny. Coincidently, many Greek males are backwards women hating cavemen. No comment regards any Japanese people that might find this funny. Ive never met one.


well my pa and grandpa is greek and im aussie and a savage so dont fear me brah


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well my pa and grandpa is greek and im aussie and a savage so dont fear me brah


Oh no!!! Not Greek Australians!!??!!! Ok, thats a game changer... *cower*

Them lot is proper nutters.raise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Oh no!!! Not Greek Australians!!??!!! Ok, thats a game changer... *cower*
> 
> Them lot is proper nutters.raise01:


would explain the unusual amount of knife fights my cousins have been involved with, i just throw out more profanity than chris rock and jim norton and get in fist fights like an ape


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Oh no!!! Not Greek Australians!!??!!! Ok, thats a game changer... *cower*
> 
> Them lot is proper nutters.raise01:


LOL educate yourself on their culture. you know nothing lol.if you knew Olympus you would know














My "bobby is a Greek" impression wadaya think?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> LOL educate yourself on their culture. you know nothing lol.if you knew Olympus you would know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i may be part greek but i dont love or like hummos oldie and i dont carrry a french stick around with me


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> would explain the unusual amount of knife fights my cousins have been involved with, i just throw out more profanity than chris rock and jim norton and get in fist fights like an ape...


... not to mention, taking great enjoyment out of pissing people off on MMA forums.:laugh:


Not me though broheim... unlike some of these numpties, my brain has a functioning "banter" lobe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... not to mention, taking great enjoyment out of pissing people off on MMA forums.:laugh:
> 
> 
> Not me though broheim... unlike some of these numpties, my brain has a functioning "banter" lobe.


i killed half of that with alcohol my banter is outtrolling or humiliating someone to a win/they commit suicide. i have incidentally brought this forum much wealth with turning people gold this way like that deadsmanhand guy whos never on but he hates me so much i made him buy a gold account


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> LOL educate yourself on their culture. you know nothing lol.if you knew Olympus you would know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I know you put the disclaimer in just to be safe, but without it, your post would have been monumental.



UFC_OWNS said:


> i killed half of that with alcohol my banter is outtrolling or humiliating someone to a win/they commit suicide. i have incidentally brought this forum much wealth with turning people gold this way like that deadsmanhand guy whos never on but he hates me so much i made him buy a gold account


UFC_OWNS. Bringing peace and harmony via pain and death.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Definitely not only some. Judging by their movements that must be several years of training, possibly experience in competition. That kind of movement and composure during a fight I'm usually beginning to see at guys with 4-5 and more years of 2-3x training/week. I guess they've been in martial arts from childhood/adolescence on at least as a hobby. And they were probably 20-40lbs heavier than her.


This ^

I was reading these guys were comedians.. Did you see the guy in pink shorts? That guy is very good just to be a random guy. The last guy looks to be good as well, but it cut short.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like I said this is so typically Japanese. They do stuff like this all the time. In fact when Bob Sapp was big there they would do stuff like that with him quite a few times.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I won this Gold Membership 

I did not had to pay for it, I won it 

I love the red btw.^^


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> ... not to mention, taking great enjoyment out of pissing people off on MMA forums.:laugh:
> 
> 
> Not me though broheim... unlike some of these numpties, my brain has a functioning "banter" lobe.


If I could rep you right now, I would. "Banter lobe" brilliant!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> If I could rep you right now, I would. "Banter lobe" brilliant!


Yea, go ahead rep him!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> If I could rep you right now, I would. "Banter lobe" brilliant!


Thank you sister.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've lived in Japan and Korea and trained MMA in both countries. We never tag teamed a female - in a match lol That fight was just stupid and I probably know more about both countries than you. It wouldn't be acceptable with any of the normal Japanese or Koreans. Maybe in your little world it is.


BobbyCooper said:


> People like you Sojo don't know much about their culture because you do not invest time to learn about it. Also we just overlook this part of the World in school in every single Western country..
> 
> so I don't blame ya dude lol
> 
> just try to get some knowledge about these people please, at least try and drop that British mentality..


Bob Sapp is far from a young girl.


kantowrestler said:


> Well like I said this is so typically Japanese. They do stuff like this all the time. In fact when Bob Sapp was big there they would do stuff like that with him quite a few times.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

js9234 said:


> I've lived in Japan and Korea and trained MMA in both countries. We never tag teamed a female - in a match lol That fight was just stupid and I probably know more about both countries than you. It wouldn't be acceptable with any of the normal Japanese or Koreans. Maybe in your little world it is.


weren't you the one who was stationed at Okinawa? 

You guys destroy this place!! Tell your fellow Yankee's on how to behave in a different land as a freakin GUEST!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was one of the guys who grew up in mainland Japan and watched Pride FC in it's prime. It was great to see things like Rampage slamming Ricardo Arona live. Then there was Randleman slamming Fedor onto his head and Fedor submitting him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww man... Bobs gone again!

As much as it *seems* I like it... I don't really. I mean, I like to joke around and wind him up a bit, but I would rather he just calmed down and stopped being so aggressive.

Cooper. If you're reading this, and you come back, can we just start again? Get back to arguing about MMA. Those fights were relevant to the forum at least. And they were fun! this politics thing isn't. Please dude. Lets put an end to it.

Peace
x


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Awww man... Bobs gone again!
> 
> As much as it *seems* I like it... I don't really. I mean, I like to joke around and wind him up a bit, but I would rather he just calmed down and stopped being so aggressive.
> 
> ...


see and you tried to say you were crazier than an auusie greek, cooper if you come back the same guy i will fly to germany and dismember your ears and hands off so you cant type and you cant hear ever again


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh oldfan you dont understand in japan and germany violence against weaker and outnumbered people is entertainment


yeah thats how we roll in germany...if we see someone in a wheelchair, preferable on old lady, we put on our uniform, march to them and front kick them out of their wheels! then we point at them with an austrian accent evil laugh....

for god sake....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> yeah thats how we roll in germany...if we see someone in a wheelchair, preferable on old lady, we put on our uniform, march to them and front kick them out of their wheels! then we point at them with an austrian accent evil laugh....
> 
> for god sake....


OWNS is just goofing around. In the context of this thread, he didn't say anything too outrageous. Kind of funny actually! As is imagining the scene you outlined above! :laugh:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> OWNS is just goofing around. In the context of this thread, he didn't say anything too outrageous. Kind of funny actually! As is imagining the scene you outlined above! :laugh:



How would he do that if he's in Ireland?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> How would he do that if he's in Ireland?


via magic


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Or via sciences fiction. Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Found this post referenced from another thread. It isn't nearly what I expected it to be from this many pages of "contributions"... Past the knees I didn't see anything uncalled for in sparring with a trained fighter. But regardless of the weight difference she didn't have a lot of skill.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which probably means that she was rather overrated. But as I've said before this is pretty typical of Japanese game shows. Don't believe me watch MXC!


----------

